# Hypotetical question did you think mister Schoenberg wrote Le pierrot lunaire high ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Because to me '' le pierrot lunaire'' sound a bit on drug, but what drug i might not says or knows, there is something so od about this work, yes i know it's conceptual, experimental you could says
and kinda stoned a bit.

This is my impression of how schoenberg wrote '' le pierrot lunaire'' he got a neat poem by a belgian writer, than whent to netherlands and inhale vapor of something or i just dont know?

Was distinguished mister Schoenberg on drugs?, maybe this is why his music is so well free-style kinda free-jazz of classical in a strange way, you know it's all clear this work is a ufo no mather what.
Perhaps he was under influence of various psychotropes.

To get a sound this odd or he has a hudge imagination, he created a melody than progression than when it'S too melodic control chaos theory occur until finally the work over you have come back to reality.

Why am i talking about evil dreadful drugs now, well because i think mister Schoenberg experience whit somesort of hallucinogenic to created sutch a bizzare chromatic panorama.

A critic once said of Mozart correct me if this is a mythos , that , he had too many notes well this is exactly what i would says about Schoenberg he load his partition whit progression and control chaos to a point of pure madness , but madness is a close friend of geneous sometime.

Perhaps so perhaps so he open the doors of perception ??

What do you think about this did serrialism used somesort of hallucinogenic drugs what about mister Alban Berg , i doupt Webern all does he look straigh edge drug free?

I hope anyone dosen find this posting offenssive to mister Schoenberg and find pertinance in this post and wont be grumpy about it, im not promoting drug of any kind, end of the story.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't see the benefit of alleging drug use. 
Pierrot Lunaire was a landmark (Like The Rite Of Spiring was) but there is no reason to assert this idea.

For the record, it's a very beautiful work :cheers:


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

No, but Boulez re-wrote Pierrot lunaire while tripping on LSD. He called it Le marteau sans maître.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I can´t stand the singing style for Pierrot Lunnaire so I find it really difficult to listen to.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No. .


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sloe said:


> I can´t stand the singing style for Pierrot Lunnaire so I find it really difficult to listen to.


I'm with you on this. I'll have to take its advocates' word for it that it's beautiful.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

To paraphrase Dolly Parton, you have to be perfectly sober to write something that trippy.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

No.

Schoenberg seems like the least fun major composer ever, honestly.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> *Hypotetical question did you think mister Schoenberg wrote Le pierrot lunaire high ? *


I certainly do.
I wish he had scored the piece for a Russian basso profundo instead of for that d****d shrieking soprano!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> *Hypotetical question did you think mister Schoenberg wrote Le pierrot lunaire high ? *
> 
> Because to me '' le pierrot lunaire'' sound a bit on drug, but what drug i might not says or knows, there is something so od about this work, yes i know it's conceptual, experimental you could says
> and kinda stoned a bit.
> ...


I think someone wrote something while high.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

amfortas said:


> I think someone wrote something while high.


Berlioz?

remember him??


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Yes! He wrote it when visiting the 101st floor of the Empire State Building in NYC.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

amfortas said:


> I think someone wrote something while high.


I had the same thoughts exactly.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I had the same thoughts exactly.


What about all music from 1950 - 1990. Jazz musicians got stoned, so did pop musicians (the Beatles), so did rock bands (Rolling stones, Hendrix etc.), so did hippies, so did heavy metal bands, so did alternative rock bands. EVERYONE popular in those years got stoned more than a few times. :lol:


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

I rest my case

.............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> What about all music from 1950 - 1990. Jazz musicians got stoned, so did pop musicians (the Beatles), so did rock bands (Rolling stones, Hendrix etc.), so did hippies, so did heavy metal bands, so did alternative rock bands. EVERYONE popular in those years got stoned more than a few times. :lol:


Wouldn't know, being born in 1985.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Wouldn't know, being born in 1985.


.........................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> .........................


I can read faces not ...............


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I can read faces not ...............


...................


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Wouldn't know, being born in 1985.


I assume now that you are only a fan on contemporary music, is this true?

I could never imagine listening to music composed BEFORE I was born...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I assume now that you are only a fan on contemporary music, is this true?
> 
> I could never imagine listening to music composed BEFORE I was born...


Absolutely wrong about the contemporary music.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Absolutely wrong about the contemporary music.


Are you sure? because I was born in 1980 and have no idea what music was like before I was born.......


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> What about all music from 1950 - 1990. Jazz musicians got stoned, so did pop musicians (the Beatles), so did rock bands (Rolling stones, Hendrix etc.), so did hippies, so did heavy metal bands, so did alternative rock bands. EVERYONE popular in those years got stoned more than a few times. :lol:


_But I would not feel so all alone;
Everybody must get stoned._
xxxxxxxxxx--Nobel prize winner


----------

